# 5 Beauty Tips Every Woman Should Know



## Gena Marie (Apr 11, 2011)

Standing tall, feeling confident, believing in yourself -- these are all important ways to feel your best. But as any woman who's ever stood in front of a mirror can tell you, beauty secrets count too!

While the way we look may be only one part of who we are, it is still a part of us. And feeling that you look your best can be a real confidence booster.

Looking your best doesn't have to be complicated or expensive, either. Experts say most of us really only need to pay attention to a few basic beauty secrets - essentials that can help you look and feel great without spending a lot of time or money.

To help you find the beauty tips that really work, WebMD talked to top skin care and beauty experts, who parted with their personal tips for looking great:

*Beauty Tip 1: Never Underestimate the Power of Moisturizer*
Whether your skin is dry, normal, or even oily, if you can only afford one skin care product, experts say, your dollars will be well spent on a good moisturizer.

"Sometimes, all you really need is a good moisturizer and a mild cleanser, and you can take years off your face," says New York University professor Rhoda Narins, MD, president of the American Society of Dermatologic Surgery. When skin is dry, says Narins, every wrinkle is accentuated, making you look older.

If you're in your 20s or 30s, doctors say, moisturizers will give you some of the protection you need to keep skin from prematurely aging.

"In your 20s and early 30s, a good moisturizer can take the place of a lot of products," says Park Avenue plastic surgeon Darrick Antell, MD.

So what exactly is a "good" moisturizer? Dermatologist Charles E. Crutchfield III, MD, describes it this way: "It's a product that will do anything from gently adding moisture, to sealing in the moisture you've achieved, to helping your skin produce more moisture -- and which type you choose should be based on your skin's individual needs."

If skin is normal to dry, look for moisturizers containing alpha hydroxy acids. They can help skin produce more moisture on its own, says Crutchfield, an associate clinical professor of dermatology at the University of Minnesota Medical School.

If skin is very dry, he also suggests products using a technology called vesicular emulsion.

"This technology uses microscopic spheres that are alternating layers of moisture and water that slowly release throughout the day, so you get continual moisturization," says Crutchfield.

If skin is oily, look for a light, gentle moisturizer - but don't skip this step, cautions Crutchfield.

"Oil is not moisture, and even if you have excess oil you still need moisture," he says. 
*
Beauty Tip 2: Sunscreen Is Your Best Antiaging Product.*
Before you see the plastic surgeon, before you plunk down half a paycheck on that pricey anti-aging cream, in fact, before you do anything, put on sunscreen.

While most of us know it reduces the risk of skin cancer, did you also know it's an amazing beauty secret that can help keep skin looking young?

The reason, say experts, is that when sunscreen blocks out the sun's damaging rays, it also blocks their aging effects.

"The sun impacts collagen production in the skin, and without collagen, skin won't naturally maintain that plump, moist, youthful, wrinkle-free look," says Antell. Get enough sun exposure, he says, and skin will wrinkle long before its time.

Without the protection of sunscreen, just a few minutes of daily sun exposure over the years can cause noticeable changes in how skin looks and feels, according to the American Academy of Dermatology.

Not only will you see more wrinkles and fine lines, but also more freckles, age spots, and spider veins. Skin itself can look rough and leathery or loose and slack - all thanks to the sun.

Sunscreen can protect your skin from these damaging rays, so that even if you do spend time outdoors, your face is less likely to give away your age.

Crutchfield advises choosing a sunscreen with SPF 15 or higher. Because sun breaks down its effectiveness over time, if you're going to be in direct sunlight for an extended period, reapply every hour or two.

Another option: Use your regular sunscreen before putting on makeup (it should go on first, before anything). Then, for touch-ups, use a light, translucent mineral powder to add extra protection throughout the day.

"These powders contain a natural sunscreen, and since they generally don't build up on the skin you can keep adding protection all day long," says Crutchfield. 
*
Beauty Tip 3: Choose Your Cleanser Wisely*
If you're a "soap and water" girl (or guy), you may want to rethink your cleansing strategy. Dermatologists say that one of the best beauty tips around is to use the gentlest cleanser you can find - and use it sparingly.

"While the temptation may be great to wash your face several times a day (or more if skin is oily), not only will over-cleansing not help you, if you're using a harsh product -- particularly soap -- you could be harming your skin," says Crutchfield.

Wash your face too often - more than twice a day - and you can damage the natural lipid barrier, the protective mantle of lubrication that keeps skin looking and feeling healthy.

"Once that protection is lost, and the integrity of the skin barrier disrupted, skin becomes dry - which means it can crack, peel, itch, burn, sting, or any combination," says Crutchfield. It also means you can look older than your years.

The solution: Wash skin no more than twice a day and choose your cleanser wisely. 

*Beauty Tip 4: Use the Right Tools for the Right Job*
You can have the best eyeshadow money can buy, the world's most luxurious foundation, a bronzer straight from the cosmetic bag of a supermodel. But if you don't have the right tools to apply them, their benefits will be lost. 

What constitutes the "right" tools? Brushes should be soft and feel gentle on the skin, but also have substance so the product can be moved to the surface of your skin. If you dip a brush in shadow or blush and the color falls off before you make it to your face, that's a bad brush, experts say.
*
Beauty Tip 5: Update Hair and Makeup Every 2 Years*
If you walk into your high school reunion and hear a chorus of "You haven't changed a bit," run, run, RUN to the nearest beauty salon!

Experts say that if you can't even remember the last time you changed your hair and makeup, it's way overdue.

"Ideally, your image, including hair and makeup, should be updated at least every two years - and sooner if the styles change dramatically," says Beverly Hills hair expert and QVC personality Nick Chavez.

By keeping your look current, says Chavez, you also look younger and more modern. "Nothing dates a woman more than outdated hair and makeup," says Chavez.

If it's been a while since you've had a change, visit the makeup counters at your favorite department or beauty store, and don't be afraid to ask for help. Most of the better lines are sold by makeup artists who can quickly catch you up on what's new.


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 11, 2011)

true and dont walk around talking about how ugly you feel and stuff its so unattractive in itself


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you,so much for the 411.  I have been told a few of those through the years.


----------



## StacyCaliman (Apr 12, 2011)

Very good advice Gena. Thank you.


----------



## Rwilli (Apr 19, 2011)

Because people with oily or acne prone skin often put drying products on, their skin may start to produce more oil to balance it out (yikes!). But using a light moisturizer (like the Shielo AntiAging Moisturizer) can help keep skin in balance and actually cause it to produce less oil over time.


----------



## Fit_Qtie (May 10, 2011)

Good tips Gena... Thank ya


----------



## warnner-lain (Sep 28, 2011)

Most of the women are always keen in picking useful beauty tips for enhancing their beauty.So, thanks you sharing 5 beauty tips that every woman should know


----------



## frozen (Nov 17, 2011)

*Beauty Tips*

Hey...
Here i am going to mention some best tips for skin care
- Knowing your skin type is one of the most important skin care tip
- Drink a lot of water.
- Cleanse your skin regularly (1-2 times everyday)
- Be gentle, after all its your skin.
- Keep your skin moist at all times


----------



## frozen (Nov 19, 2011)

Hey...
Here i am going to mention some best tips for skin care
- Knowing your skin type is one of the most important skin care tip
- Drink a lot of water.
- Cleanse your skin regularly (1-2 times everyday)
- Be gentle, after all its your skin.
- Keep your skin moist at all times......
Parental Control


----------



## malinamartis (Dec 19, 2011)

Great post, thanks for this healthy tips.


----------



## ElbonAndrew (Apr 6, 2012)

Meditation and yoga does really help in making smooth and glowing skin. Drink at least 15-16 glass of water daily.Touch your face less and wash your hands more. Natural Facelift


----------



## bjg (Apr 11, 2012)

here is my beauty tip:
stay away from plastic surgery when done stupidly. 
1- i have yet to see lips done properly and resulting in a better look ...yet women constantly do it and over do it: each face has its own lips that goes with it...  period.
2- breast augmentation is also the biggest misconception, and look horrible especially for women with small breasts and big implants...they might look good in photos only....but in reality  i prefer a woman with very small natural breasts over some plastic tits .....and yet women keep doing those type of surgery to make them feel better?  so i would say they must take it easy a bit because most men probably agree with me ..at least real men.
3- very well symmetrical cut and shaped eyebrows: here also some women really go crazy in making their eyebrows flawless and really cut to perfection and high making them look like halloween masks.


----------



## Melodie (Aug 24, 2012)

I only wear make up on special occasions. But I ALWAYS make sure my hair is softer than baby skin and like shiny silk  Smelling like a vanilla sundae also makes me feel extra delicious


----------



## bjg (Aug 25, 2012)

^^^ i have a soft spot for nice hair


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 25, 2012)

-makeup
-padded braw
-padded jeans/black tights
-plastic surgery
-lipo suction
-talk about how ugly all the nice guys are
????????
PROFIT


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 25, 2012)

Nothing sexier than a radiant woman wearing a subtle perfume


----------



## FTW34 (Aug 27, 2012)

alot of girls look pretty all dolled up, but holy shit when they take it off its like a nightmare....I met my girlfriend with no makeup on. (she was at her house) i use to be friends with her brother....absoloutely gorgeous with no makeup on. I knew i could wake up to that every morning....some of these other females..holy shit its scary. there has been a couple of times ive snuck out of houses early in the morning because of that reason.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Aug 27, 2012)

natural is the way to go


----------



## HeavyLifter (Sep 3, 2012)

Alinshop said:


> natural is the way to go



+ 1


----------



## princysharma1990 (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for the tips Gena. I think every woman must follow that. But always keep in mind Drink plenty of water and wash your face regularly to keep it clean, as these tips are very essential for a healthy skin.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 13, 2012)

i think that women should stop wearing makeup so they can put an end to defrauding their male counterparts


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 16, 2012)

Where is the advice to be yourself and stop following the herd? also stop reading those beauty magazines ladies, keeps poking at your self esteem.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 17, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> ladies, keep poking at your self esteem.



Agree 100%


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 2, 2012)

and never underestimate the power of a smile


----------



## bjg (Oct 8, 2012)

minimize all kinds of foreign materials and substances that you implant or inject in your body,....most of the times they are unnecessary.


----------

